# My giant centipedes



## sunshines (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi these pic's were taking a while ago, i have one now that has a thicker body then the one's in these pics.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 2, 2011)

WOAH I had no idea they grew that big!


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 2, 2011)

That picture with the babies is so COOL!


----------



## sunshines (Apr 2, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> That picture with the babies is so COOL!


I actually had three pic's with the pedlings,the one i put up is the blury pic....thanks anyway.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 2, 2011)

:shock: Wow....was shuddering looking at those photos of them on your arms


----------



## OReilly (Apr 2, 2011)

Far out! Stupid question but.. aren't they highly venomous?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 2, 2011)

They are amazing!


----------



## Defective (Apr 2, 2011)

OReilly said:


> Far out! Stupid question but.. aren't they highly venomous?


 
not stupid question and answer is i think yes! but then again why do snakelovers that are able to keep adders or red bellies? they to are venomous


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 2, 2011)

no they are not highly venomous
exotic species are.
the ones in australia just give a painful bite. They cant kill you.

looking good, how big are the bubs now


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah they can make you feel nauseous but cant kill you thankfully.


----------



## Banjo (Apr 2, 2011)

Nasty looking, but interesting.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 2, 2011)

So can you clear this up for me then.... I am not an invert fan by any means... But I was told their bite is extremely painful. Do they not feel threatened to bite you??? I honestly never thought they could be handled.

But can I ask you... When I was at the zoo that shall not be named at Kuranda, they said the smaller pedes do more damage than the larger ones - (ie, they're far more dangerous) - is this true???


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 2, 2011)

Not sure slim6y. Pretty sure thats not true. 
No Australian Centipedes are deadly, but they can leave nasty wounds and give you stinging and nausea for a while. Its like that with pretty much all centipedes in australia.


----------



## lace90 (Apr 2, 2011)

love them! cant wait til mine grow that big


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 2, 2011)

slim6y said:


> So can you clear this up for me then.... I am not an invert fan by any means... But I was told their bite is extremely painful. Do they not feel threatened to bite you??? I honestly never thought they could be handled.
> 
> But can I ask you... When I was at the zoo that shall not be named at Kuranda, they said the smaller pedes do more damage than the larger ones - (ie, they're far more dangerous) - is this true???


 
Thats generally a case with Scorpions like the smaller the claws the bigger the sting..(not babies do more damage but species with smaller claws) But i'm not too sure with Pedes. I got bitten by a smaller pede and it didn't hurt for more than 30 mins. I've heard bites from large ones pain lasting 12 hours.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 2, 2011)

cant upload a pic


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 3, 2011)

slim6y said:


> So can you clear this up for me then.... I am not an invert fan by any means... But I was told their bite is extremely painful. Do they not feel threatened to bite you??? I honestly never thought they could be handled.
> 
> But can I ask you... When I was at the zoo that shall not be named at Kuranda, they said the smaller pedes do more damage than the larger ones - (ie, they're far more dangerous) - is this true???


 
his pede must be very placid, all mine are crazy, bit anything including the tweezers :S.
its risky holding them, like all inverts,
and the bigger the pede, they more it shall hurt


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2011)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Thats generally a case with Scorpions like the smaller the claws the bigger the sting..(not babies do more damage but species with smaller claws) But i'm not too sure with Pedes. I got bitten by a smaller pede and it didn't hurt for more than 30 mins. I've heard bites from large ones pain lasting 12 hours.



I also meant the smaller species - the guy at the zoo said the same for scorps too - but... When he said the smaller pedes were far more painful I did question it. But he stood by his word. 



richoman_3 said:


> his pede must be very placid, all mine are crazy, bit anything including the tweezers :S.
> its risky holding them, like all inverts,
> and the bigger the pede, they more it shall hurt


 
Thanks mate  - but is there really such a thing as a placid pede??? Definitely not my thing at all!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 3, 2011)

The scorpions are sorta true, if they have small thing claws they are more venomous, but no Australian scorpions are dangerous, incredibly :lol:


----------



## Defective (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah, i think i'll stick to the possibility of being bitten by my dragon over a pede thanks. and i'd take a 10-12ft scrubby bite over a pede sting! creepy bloody critters gimme the heebie jeebies


----------

